# Strahlen Sonnenstrahlen-Effekt



## FRuuP (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Beschreibung wie ich so'n feinen Sonnenstrahlen Effekt hinbekomme? (siehe Anhang).

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja einer helfen 


gruß


----------



## C4T (4. Juni 2006)

Es gibt da ne ganz tolle Suchfunktion hier im Forum. Einfach mal benutzen !
Hier mal ein Ergebnis: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials-flashpaper/174474-lichteffekt.html

Wenn dir das nicht reicht, findest du sicherlich noch mehr hier im Forum oder bei  

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## Drol-Anurav (4. Juni 2006)

Einfach den Stift (Pencil-Tool) nehmen, passenden Strich auswählen, damit auf einer neuen Ebene einige Spritzer machen (besser zu viele, als zu wenige), dann auf Filter->Blur->Radial Blur. Dort wechselst du unter "Methode" auf Zoom, stellst den Wert höher (100 is klasse) und fertig sind die strahlen


----------



## stefanstp (6. Juni 2006)

vielleicht hift dir dieser workshop weiter:

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=Tutorials&site=tutorialansicht_neu&tutorialnr=49


----------



## Mauzepauze (30. Oktober 2009)

Schritt für Schritt erklärt mit guten Bildern:

http://www.anleiter.de/?site=anleiter&id=15632


----------



## berni (28. November 2009)

Hallo,
habe einen waagrechten Strich mehrere Male mit dem Filter -> Stilisierungsfilter ->Windeffekt bearbeitet und anschliessend mit Bearbeiten -> Transformieren -> Verkrümen noch angepasst.


----------



## AG-Pictures (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Hier sind ja schon einige gute Tipps gegeben worden.
Kannst diese Streifen, wie schon erwähnt, einfach mit dem Pinsel und passender Pinselspitze malen und diese dann mittels Weichzeichner noch anpassen.
Durch den Weichzeichner bekommen die "Streifen" einen gewissen Glow Effekt.

lg Andy


----------



## markyboy (9. März 2010)

@Mauzepauze: gute Sache!! hat mir gut geholfen


----------



## JanKommRan (1. August 2010)

Diese Anleitung / das Tutorial find ich eigentlich ganz gut. Geht vielleicht auch einfacher aber der Sonnenstrahlen-Effekt kann sich, wie ich finde sehen lassen: http://anleiter.de/anleitung/wie-kann-man-in-photoshop-kuenstliche-sonnenstrahlen-erzeugen


----------



## Womball (3. August 2010)

Falls du noch mehr Ideen suchst wie man solch einen Effekt erreichen kann, kannst du auch mal nach "sun burst effect" googlen.


----------



## Deekay291 (10. August 2010)

Hi gutes Video für Sonnenstrahlen simulieren !!

http://www.youtube.com/user/MyPhotoshopHD#p/u/0/p6neBuswHGY

Grüße


----------

